# New Arrival - Omega Constellation Megaquartz



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I know, I know, yet another bleeding Omega but it certainly cheered my day up no end.

At the moment I'm full of cold and feeling a bit sorry for myself and this arriving was the perfect tonic.

It's from 1973, so from the first year of Megaquartz production.

Being a Constellation it has some serious heft to it and a great feeling of quality.

A quick pic I took about half an hour ago, between bouts of nose dripping.










There's some slight spotting to the dial but nothing that detracts from the beauty of the watch really.

Oh and the bottom lug pin needs straightening out and tightening up a bit, apart from that is in excellent nick.

I really, really must stop buying for a while now though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely Omega, congratulations.

Dave


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks good Gary...better than the original pics suggested.....and i reckon those spots will celan off..

Obviously not as nice as mine though :lol:

Keith


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice Gary - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I give in Gary, that's two lovely arrivals in less than 72 hours :thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...by my reckoning there can't be much room left it that suitcase of yours Gary LOL - Congratulations on another arrival! - Cheers Stu


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautiful watch, anyone ever tracks down the gold Constellation f300 BA198003 let me know. Been looking for years


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

fattimo said:


> Beautiful watch, anyone ever tracks down the gold Constellation f300 BA198003 let me know. Been looking for years


This one 250253854062 on the bay.


----------



## fattimo (Jun 4, 2008)

plumsteadblue said:


> fattimo said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful watch, anyone ever tracks down the gold Constellation f300 BA198003 let me know. Been looking for years
> ...


That's the seamaster, it's the constellation I'm after. Was an heirloom and was stolen, probably end up buying the one that was nicked!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Superb!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Another beauty Gary! well done mate


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

That is a very nice watch indeed. As a new collector of Omega's one of these is on my wanted list.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes it is absolutely stunning!

I'm looking out for one of those myself....hint... :tongue2:


----------

